# IAPLC 2015



## Andy D (30 Aug 2015)

Let's start with a video:


----------



## GHNelson (30 Aug 2015)

Great stuff....Andy!
Well done Stu!
Great effort, all  beautiful and stunning aquascapes......the presenter did well pronouncing a lot of those names!
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Chris Jackson (30 Aug 2015)

Wow... very impressive but also massively subjective, glad I'm not a judge! I preferred some of the lower ranked ones to some of the top 10...

Seems it's very hard to do really well with a small tank also..... Maybe they should add size categories?


----------



## Mark Green (30 Aug 2015)

Some truly wonderful scape's, some of the wood/stone work is to die for. It's amazing the hight they achieve at the back of the Tank, how do they do that?

Top result for Stu (54) think thats his highest rank yet=D>.


----------



## twg (30 Aug 2015)

Wow. Just mind blowing.

I was mouth wide open for much of that video...truly inspiring.


----------



## Martin in Holland (30 Aug 2015)

@*&%$@@#GRRr agr $@#....Can't see it, even my VPN has been blocked over here. Is there anywhere else I can watch this video instead of YouTube?


----------



## Trevor Pleco (30 Aug 2015)

Well Done Stu, fantastic to be in the top 100 again !

I dropped down this year to 134, but not as bad as I thought it might be....


----------



## Andy D (30 Aug 2015)

Here is the link for the top 2000:

http://en.iaplc.com/results15/pdf/iaplc2015_worldranking.pdf

UK Entries as follows:

54 - Stu Worrall
349 - Eduard Gercog
606 - Konrad Michalski
1205 - James Starr-Marshall
1305 - Chris Jackson
1547 - Mateusz Dudkowiak
1549 - Ian Holdich
1767 - Ivana Bielikova

Apologies if I have missed anyone!


----------



## Brian Murphy (30 Aug 2015)

Well done to all the UK entrants and especially Stu on your high ranking


----------



## Chris Jackson (30 Aug 2015)

Yes v well done Stu indeed!
Lets aim for more UK entrants for 2016..


----------



## tim (31 Aug 2015)

Some stunning scapes, good link Andy , well done to all UK entrants, especially stu back on superb form


----------



## navneethtk (31 Aug 2015)

All the entries from India  
Including mine. 

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


----------



## flygja (1 Sep 2015)

Congrats to all! Looks like the in-season vogue is the large-canyon or 2/3-massive-pillars type of scape, like positions 2, 5, 25, 41, etc. I thought there were supposed to be points deductions for dioramas. I still see a bunch of them in the top 127, or maybe I don't understand the meaning of diorama! Fake trees must count as diorama right? LOL.

It's nice that ADA is actually revealing the top 127 scapes on the internet where the rest of us, and not just those who attend the party, can see them. I hope they keep it up.


----------



## Andy D (1 Sep 2015)

An alternative shot of the winner plus its creator in the middle from Olivet Knotts FB page:


----------



## Andy D (20 Oct 2015)




----------



## Stu Worrall (21 Oct 2015)

cracking video and nice to see the tanks close up and moving.

thanks for all the good wishes everyone.  really pleased with my result this year but still aiming for the top 27


----------



## parotet (21 Oct 2015)

I love the part in which they show how the Grand Prize layout was created... Amazing evolution of the hardscape!

Jordi


----------

